# Alpaca as a Livestock Guardian?



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

We have our 4 Pygoras and now my husband is interested in expanding with something else. He's got his eye on Alpacas (I think mainly because they make no noise and our cousin raises them.) I know llamas are livestock guardians but wondering if alpacas are too. There is the bonus of getting fiber from them as well. I imagine they would all get along together. But I also don't know how much space I'd need and it may be tight. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. They are too small. They can't stomp much to death. They usually run from danger.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, that's what I was worried about.


----------

